# Recessed Lighting Fixture BLACK!?



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

Looking for BLACK 8" Recessed Lighting Fixture 
Im trying to stay away from spray painting them like others on here

http://www.faucetdirect.com/progres..._15&siteID=q5QZHUbCIj8-Nz8QSBU3vbEe2Jq3oi8OhA


Any help would be great!
.thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very hard to find - I looked for a while when I was looking at lights, but ended up going the painted route. Hopefully, someone else had better luck than I and can help out.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

oh man  
okay thanks - Im going to keep looking


----------

